# Bunnies neeed your vote



## FourBunnies (Feb 6, 2010)

There is a rescue group trying to win a Pepsi grant. Go to http://www.refresheverything.com/rabbitrescueohio to vote for their grant. Vote everyday in February. The bunnies thank you.


----------



## bengal77 (Feb 6, 2010)

Your link did not work for me. I googled it and found it. They are currently in 25th place for the 250k grant.


----------



## FourBunnies (Feb 6, 2010)

I agree, and I don't know why it doesn't work. Copying and pasting works.


----------



## FourBunnies (Feb 6, 2010)

Since the link isn't working, copy, paste, and then bookmark. Vote every day in February.


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Feb 6, 2010)

I fixed the link. I'll vote


----------



## FourBunnies (Feb 6, 2010)

Thanks for fixing the link. Unfortunately, I believe this competition is only open to US residents.


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Feb 6, 2010)

Well I don't know. i went to the site and click on a link


----------



## Raspberry82 (Feb 11, 2010)

I voted


----------



## FourBunnies (Feb 11, 2010)

Thanks for your votes. Please pass the word. Vote every day in February.


----------



## bunnylove817 (Feb 12, 2010)

Voted :]


----------



## FourBunnies (Feb 12, 2010)

Thanks for your support. Remember to vote on the weekend.


----------



## FourBunnies (Feb 26, 2010)

Thanks to all of you who have been voting. Just 3 days left. Vote everyday.


----------



## Iluvbunnys (Feb 27, 2010)

i voted i hope they get granted that money! it would make the world a better place


----------

